# ceiling fan "relay?"



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

the fan only runs on LOW speed. 

I took a picture of the things i assume would run the speed. 

What can i replace to make it change to higher speeds again?








Thanks!


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

when i pull the chain, something clicks in the GREEN thing inside. the GREEN thing is wired to the "???" black thing on the left. 

does someone sell this entire unit? if so, what would i call it to ask? 

it would be much easier for me to replace the thing to make the fan work at higher speeds. if i bought a new one, i'd have to go up in the attic to install it. i just put about 2' of insulation up there and the attic is a mess to begin with.


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

can you get a good pic of the drawings and writing on the 2 black devices?

and how many wires on on the green thing?


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*pic's*
















i'm not sure if the writing on the left BLACK box is visible. 
250V 50/60Hz
-25-+65 degrees C
PP
there are four wires coming out of the GREEN thing. all but the black one go to the "BLACK" in the left of the first photo. 

there is wiring for a light fixture but one is not attached.

Thanks "Nap." ​


----------



## brric (Mar 5, 2010)

Get a new "green thing". That's the 3 speed switch.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

The black things are capacitors. They are what controls the speed. The green thing is a switch that swtiches the capacitiors in and out according to the speed selected. 
The problem could be in either one of them.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

i replaced the switch and no difference. still stuck on "SLOW." i'll look for an electric supplier in town to find the capacitor. 

Thanks! "joed."


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Good luck with that. Last time I tried to find a cap for a fan it cost more than a new fan. Should cost about $5. They wanted about $30 for it. It was a cheap fan and I bought a new and better one to replace for $25 on sale.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*same here*



joed said:


> Good luck with that. Last time I tried to find a cap for a fan it cost more than a new fan. Should cost about $5. They wanted about $30 for it. It was a cheap fan and I bought a new and better one to replace for $25 on sale.


i called Hunterfan.com, the mfg, and they said that only their switches and capacitors work for their fans. i can't imagine how that is possible. anyhow, i'm awaiting for the Boss to determine if she wants a new fan or to continue this chase. 

installing the new fan will be quite a chore. the roofers who put the current roof on left the frame of the previous roof (it serves as a frame so i can't take it out. and it really gets in the way). then there is about 2' of insulation. and who knows what kinda wiring up there. 

maybe i could install from below by using the wiring from the fan in there now. I sure hope so!


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I called the company for my fan as well. They had the cap, said it was $7 but I couldn't buy. I had go through a store that sold their fans. Store wanted $30 bucks for it.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

I'm curious, what if i connected the white and black wires? as seen in the photos above, there are other wires.

Oh, the mfg of the fan, Hunter, says only their capacitors and switches will work in their fans. is this true? The fan was bought from Home Depot and they are being a pain in the *ss about ordering the replacement switch and capacitor. 
we'd order if from Hunter, and it may come from that, but we prefer to give out financial info to as few people as possible.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Any capacitor with the same voltage and uF rating will work. It doesn't need to come from Hunter. Hunter doesn't make them. They buy them from someone else.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

Okay, Voltage and uF rating. i'll look into it now. 

Thanks joed!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

you need to realize that with the cap on the left, there are actually 2 capacitors inside. Add that to the single one and there are 3 altogether.


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

Totally new direction (for now). Hunter wants me to remove a remote control box under the mounting cap. there are the usual black and white wires going in, but there are two blacks coming out of it and going into the motor unit. which one of the two blacks should i connect w/ the one "HOT" black. 

i'll post photo in a sec...

Question - 
do i just need the switch and the capacitor on the left to fix the fan speed issue?


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

*new idea*

it is hard to see bu there is one hot wire going in and two coming out. i would like to bypass this brown reciever box. when i do, which of the two black wires going to the motor should i connect to the one "HOT" black wire?


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

it works again! 

what Hunter told us to do was to bypass the remote control sensor and now it has three speeds. it is obvious i didn't put the terminals of the "switch" on right as the speeds are all mixed up, but it does have speeds.

thanks joed, nap, et al for all your help! 

this website's members are awesome and thanks to the website for bringing them together!


----------



## nap (Dec 4, 2007)

glad to hear you got it running and at no charge (except for the switch that didn't need replacing):thumbup:


----------



## rosco (Dec 26, 2009)

THanks!


----------

